# New 805/818 Meet in Thousand Oaks, CA Every Monday



## 7m6m4 (Jan 16, 2007)

New Monday meets for all 805/818 people out there, and will be held in Thousand Oaks, CA.

The meet will be held in Janss Marketplace at Coffee N' Dreams. It will start at 8-8:30 (pm), and will be every Monday.

This is an open meet for all vehicles.

There will also be a meeting this Monday, January 15th, 2007.

Come and have a good time!


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Damn so close, but yet so far!!


----------

